# Wie viele Finger habt ihr an der Bremse beim Downhill



## xc90 (4. Januar 2011)

Hi wich wollte mal nachfragen wie es mit euch ist Bremst ihr nur mit dem Zeigefinger, oder mit dem Zeigefinger und dem Mittelfinger?


----------



## Kettenglied (4. Januar 2011)

Nur mit Zeigefinger. Aber das hängt stark von der Bremse ab. Bei der Saint ist ein Finger pro Hebel mehr als genug. Und das sollte auch bei den meisten anderen Bremsen so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (4. Januar 2011)

Bremsen ??? hab ich nicht, braucht zu viel Gewicht.

Ne schmarn wie mein Vorredner schon sagte einer sollte reichen.
Aber sowas ist halt net bei jeder Bremse möglich.
Bei der Saint reicht einer alle mal.


----------



## chaz (4. Januar 2011)

Zeigefinger, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## thomas79 (4. Januar 2011)

ein Finger bei Saint, 2 bei XT


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wenn die richtige Bremsen (Scheibendurchmesser zum Fahrergewicht) und der Bremshebel richtig eingestellt sind - sollte der Zeigefinger reichen


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2011)

Nur die Zeigefinger


----------



## jan84 (4. Januar 2011)

Immer nur einen (210/180 am Fully, 180/160 am HT). Man sollte drauf achten, dass der Bremshebel ausreichend weit innen am Lenker sitzt. 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich  bremse auch nur mit 1 Finger, allerdings habe ich mir angewöhnt, mit dem Mittelfinger zu bremsen.


----------



## Daniel_93 (4. Januar 2011)

Immer nur Zeigefinger- bei meinen Code 5`s reicht das auch^^...


----------



## berkel (4. Januar 2011)

Nur Zeigefinger, wenn das nicht reicht taugt die Bremse nichts. Finger liegt ganz außen am Hebelende, wie von Jan gezeigt. Druckpunkt möglichst nah am Lenker. So spart man Handkraft und hat die beste Kontrolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pungschter (4. Januar 2011)

Immer 2 Finger hab ich mir beim Motorradfahren so angewöhnt passt für mich perfekt


----------



## Deleted 163458 (4. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Immer nur einen .... Man sollte drauf achten, dass der Bremshebel ausreichend weit innen am Lenker sitzt.


Das ist der springende Punkt!


----------



## Benie70 (5. Januar 2011)

Pungschter schrieb:


> Immer 2 Finger hab ich mir beim Motorradfahren so angewöhnt passt für mich perfekt



Solltest Du Dir im Downhillbereich (worauf sich die ursprüngliche Frage bezieht) schnell abgewöhnen. Von der Bremspower her reicht der Zeigefinger allemal - insofern wie oben bereits erwähnt die Bremse korrekt eingestellt ist. Der entscheidende Vorteil liegt bei der Einfingerbremstechnik darin,  dass Du einen zusätzlichen Finger am Griff hast und damit den Lenker deutlich sicherer halten kannst - was bei den auftretenden Belastungen im Downhill deutlich mehr Sicherheit gibt.
(einfacher Selbstversuch: halte einen Besenstiel quasi wie ein Lenker fest. 
Nimm zwei Finger pro Hand vom Stil und dann soll jemand versuchen Dir den Besen wegzunehmen. Das gleiche nochmal mit nur einem Finger vom Stil und Du wirst schnell merken, dass Du den Stiel jetzt deutlich sicherer halten kannst.) - ich weiss, dass dieser "Versuch" ein wenig hinkt, aber für einen Eindruck taugts.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2011)

Benie70 schrieb:


> Solltest Du Dir im Downhillbereich (worauf sich die ursprüngliche Frage bezieht) schnell abgewöhnen. Von der Bremspower her reicht der Zeigefinger allemal - insofern wie oben bereits erwähnt die Bremse korrekt eingestellt ist. Der entscheidende Vorteil liegt bei der Einfingerbremstechnik darin,  dass Du einen zusätzlichen Finger am Griff hast und damit den Lenker deutlich sicherer halten kannst - was bei den auftretenden Belastungen im Downhill deutlich mehr Sicherheit gibt.
> (einfacher Selbstversuch: halte einen Besenstiel quasi wie ein Lenker fest.
> Nimm zwei Finger pro Hand vom Stil und dann soll jemand versuchen Dir den Besen wegzunehmen. Das gleiche nochmal mit nur einem Finger vom Stil und Du wirst schnell merken, dass Du den Stiel jetzt deutlich sicherer halten kannst.) - ich weiss, dass dieser "Versuch" ein wenig hinkt, aber für einen Eindruck taugts.


Gute Beschreibung. 
Grundsätzlich reicht - vor allem bei Scheibenbremsen - der Zeigefinger. Bei Cantis, aber auch V-Brakes und hydraulischen Felgenbremsen stellen wir in unseren Fahrtechnikkursen jedoch immer wieder fest, dass die Kursteilnehmer ein deutlich erhöhtes Sicherheitsempfinden haben, wenn sie mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger bremsen. Manchmal liegt's an der Einstellung, manchmal aber auch einfach an der Qualität der Bremsen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Benie70 (5. Januar 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Gute Beschreibung.
> Grundsätzlich reicht - vor allem bei Scheibenbremsen - der Zeigefinger. Bei Cantis, aber auch V-Brakes und hydraulischen Felgenbremsen stellen wir in unseren Fahrtechnikkursen jedoch immer wieder fest, dass die Kursteilnehmer ein deutlich erhöhtes Sicherheitsempfinden haben, wenn sie mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger bremsen. Manchmal liegt's an der Einstellung, manchmal aber auch einfach an der Qualität der Bremsen.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




jepp, Stefan da kann ich nur zustimmen, 
die Erfahrung mit Felgenbremsen hab ich auch schon öfter gemacht. 
Bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass heutzutage kein halbwegs gescheiter Mensch mehr mit Felgenbremsen Downhill fährt.....


----------



## Amokles (5. Januar 2011)

auf unseren heimstrecken nehm ich auch nur den zeigefinger. im bikepark  für die hintere auch mal den mittelfinger dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momgarbe (5. Januar 2011)

1 Finger bei der Magura Marta


----------



## cännondäler__ (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich bremse auch nur mit den Zeigefingern. Weiterer Aspekt: Damit habe ich viel mehr Gefühl um die Kiste abzufangen wenn ein Reifen wegschmiert. Außerdem wären mir 3 Finger am Lenker zu wenig wenn es ruppig wird; der Unterschied ist enorm! Übrigens: Sabine Spitz bremst offenbar dennoch mit 2 Fingern....sonst kenne ich niemanden im Profibereich.
cännondäler


----------



## chris4711 (6. Januar 2011)

Dann oute ich mich mal als erster 
Bremse immer mit zwei Fingern pro Hand - habs auch schon 'einfach' probiert & komme damit auch zurecht aber 'zweifach' mag ich einfach viel lieber


----------



## Benie70 (6. Januar 2011)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Dann oute ich mich mal als erster
> Bremse immer mit zwei Fingern pro Hand - habs auch schon 'einfach' probiert & komme damit auch zurecht aber 'zweifach' mag ich einfach viel lieber



Na letztendlich ist entscheidend, das DU Dich wohl fühlst, 
aber versuchs mal ne Zeit lang. 
Da ich früher noch die guten alten V-Brakes gefahren bin, habe ich mir auch das Zweifingersystem angewöhnt, einfach um genug Druck auf die Bremse zu kriegen. Mit meiner ersten Scheibenbremse habe ich dann auch erstmal schön weiter mit zwei Fingern gebremst, bis mir dann mal jemand die Vorteile des Einfingerbremsens vor Augen geführt hat. Habe dann meine Bremse umgebaut, so dass ich den Griff nur noch mit dem Zeigefinger erreichen konnte. Die ersten Touren waren arg seltsam und ich habe mich dann auch erstmal ein wenig zurücknehmen müssen, weil ich mich auch nicht direkt wohl gefühlt habe. Denke mal ich hab irgendwas um die 5 Ausfahrten gebraucht um mich umzugewöhnen. Letzten Sommer habe ich dann in einer längeren Abfahrt Probleme an der HR Bremse bekommen und konnte mit einem Finger auch nicht mehr genug Kraft auf die Bremse bringen und war kurzzeitig gezwungen den Mittelfinger mitzunutzen. DAS war ne echte Katastrophe, habe mich lange nicht mehr so unwohl auf dem Bike gefühlt. 
Habe ne neue Bremse geordert, dann hoffentlich nie wieder nachlassende Bremspower......


----------



## k.nickl (6. Januar 2011)

Zeigefinger.

In Maribor und Schladming auch öfter mit dem Gesicht.


----------



## Sird77 (6. Januar 2011)

Alles außer Zeigefinger ist meiner Ansicht nach Unsinn. 
Die heutigen Scheibenbremsen kann selbst jede noch so schmächtige Bikerin mit einem Finger betätigen ohne Einbußen in der Bremskraft! Mehr Finger sind daher schlicht und einfach auch nicht nötig.

Abgesehen davon hat man mehr Halt am Lenker wenn man die Faust nur am Zeigefinger öffnet ! Das wird wohl keiner bestreiten können.
Ergo ; Ende der Diskussion: Ein Finger !


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Januar 2011)

Daumen


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2011)

.....erwische mich des öftern dabei - zeige u. mittelfinger zu benutzen ...


----------



## swizzlybear (10. Januar 2011)

> Nur Zeigefinger, wenn das nicht reicht taugt die Bremse nichts. Finger liegt ganz außen am Hebelende, wie von Jan gezeigt. Druckpunkt möglichst nah am Lenker. So spart man Handkraft und hat die beste Kontrolle.


Ich bremse auch ausschliesslich mit dem Zeigefinger. Musste mir das jedoch erst angewöhnen ;-) Das mit dem Druckpunkt finde ich eine interessante Frage, da ich momentan selbst etwas damit am experimentieren bin. Jedoch finde ich einen möglichst weit aussen liegenden Druckpunkt und eine lange Hebelweite angenehmer, da dann Reserven bleiben und ich weniger verkrampfe. Wie habt ihr es mit dem Druckpunkt?


----------



## Benie70 (10. Januar 2011)

Für mich optimal ist, wenn der Druckpunkt in dem Moment anliegt, an dem der Zeigefinger
mit 90° angewinkelt ist. Finde dann bremst man im am einfachsten zu kontollierenden Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (11. Januar 2011)

Ich bremse auch nur mit einem Finger.
Für mich ist es am besten wenn der Druckpunkt weit außen ist und schön hart. Weil dann hab ich den geringsten Weg den ich mit dem Finger machen muss.


----------



## flyingscot (11. Januar 2011)

Aber die Hand wird dann die meiste Zeit sehr unergonomisch gehalten: Der Zeigefinger muss dann immer ausgestreckt sein, die anderen Finger aber gebeugt. 

Ich habe den Druckpunkt auch eher nah am Lenker, dadurch ist der Zeigefinger immer ähnlich gebeugt, wie die anderen Finger.


----------



## Blackspire (11. Januar 2011)

ich bremse auch nur mit einem Finger (Zeigefinger), und auch wenn ich normal fahre oder springe, habe ich immer einen Finger an der Bremse...Ohne Finger an der Bremse kann ich nicht fahren


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Januar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Aber die Hand wird dann die meiste Zeit sehr unergonomisch gehalten: Der Zeigefinger muss dann immer ausgestreckt sein, die anderen Finger aber gebeugt.


Da würde ich mal sagen, die Hebel sitzen zu hoch, etwas tiefer nach vorne verdrehen.


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .....erwische mich des öftern dabei - zeige u. mittelfinger zu benutzen ...


Dann sitzen die Hebel zu weit aussen. Mehr nach innen verschieben, dann passt es auch besser für die "Nur Zeigefinger-Methode". Dann sitzt der Zeigefinger ganz am Ende des Hebels und du nutzt dadurch die ganze Länge und der Mittelfinger findet dann auch keinen Platz mehr auf dem Hebel.


----------



## Webster_22 (11. Januar 2011)

Nur Zeigefinger. (Avid Elixier CR )


----------



## DH-Schwaben (11. Januar 2011)

Wie die meisten benutz ich auch nur die Zeigefinger zum Bremsen. 

Wenn's mim Fading zu heftig war, hat ab und an mal der Mittelfinger ausgeholfen aber seitdem ich mir die Saint drangeschraubt hab, gibt's dieses Problem nicht mehr


----------



## -Wally- (14. Januar 2011)

Tach zusammen,

als ich damals mit dem biken anfing habe ich auch mit zwei Fingern gebremst, kannte das irgendwie nicht anders...hab mich dann aber recht schnell um die Ergonomie am Bike gekümmert, und die Hebel recht weit eingerückt.
Wie weiter oben schon angemerkt bekommt man dann den Hebel auch wirklich nur noch mit dem Zeigefinger zu packen...
Was dann im ruppigen Fahrbetrieb auch deutlich mehr Kontrolle am Lenker und auch mehr Kontrolle an der Bremse bringt. Ich persönlich kann so besser dosieren und habe seit dem auch keine Probleme mehr richtig steile Rampen kontrolliert runter zu fahren...gerade diese fiesen Rampen wo viele sagen: "Lass bloß die Finger von der Bremse, wenn Du bremst kommst Du da nicht runter..."
Ich habe beim fahren auch meistens die Zeigefinger auf den Hebeln, was eben auch noch die Reaktionszeiten im Falle des Falles gering hält. 
Selbst mit den V-Brakes an meinem Stadtgerät gehe ich so um.

Es gibt also genug gute Gründe sich diese Bremstechnik anzugewöhnen, so noch nicht vorhanden -meine Meinung.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## GrimmST (14. Januar 2011)

mit einem finger!   bei bremsen heutzutage wie formula, hope, saint  usw. ist die bremsleistung so stark dass mann auf alle fälle ausreichend mit einem finger bremsen kann  => mehr hand am lenker u. mann hat immer die Bremse    griff(finger-)breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das waldhuhn (14. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Immer nur einen (210/180 am Fully, 180/160 am HT). Man sollte drauf achten, dass der Bremshebel ausreichend weit innen am Lenker sitzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau!!


----------



## juehei (14. Januar 2011)

Auch nur den Zeigefinger bei der Avid Elixir CR 203 mm

Gute Fahrt ...


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (10. April 2011)

Einen Finger an den Bremshebel! Ich mach das an meinem Dirt mit 08ern Hayes Stroker Trail und an meinen Dhler mit Formular Oro Bianco's! Falls einer nicht ausreichen sollte, egal ich welcher Situation, zum Händler und richtig einstellen lassen.
Du musst dich auf deine Bremsen verlassen können und gleichzeitig am meisten Kontrolle über das Bike besitzen.


----------



## MrJerwain (10. April 2011)

Zeigefinger (Formula The One 203mm)

Hatte lange Zeit normale Felgenbremsen am billigen Giant, wo man gut und gerne 2-3 Finger zum bremsen brauchte, dauert seine Zeit bis man sich da umgewöhnt hatte...


----------



## xc90 (10. April 2011)

Völlig falsch, Das kann letzentlich jeder so händeln wie er mag, da gibt es kein richtig oder falsch.


----------



## jan84 (10. April 2011)

Innem gewissen Rahmen gibts da schon ein richtig oder falsch. Wie schon öfter geschrieben reicht bei aktuellen, funktionstüchtigen Scheibenbremsen ein Finger eigentlich in allen Fällen. Ich habe aber bei vielen Leuten die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie - aus welchem Grund auch immer - sich mit zwei Fingern einfach wohler fühlen. Genauso immerwieder die Einfingerbremser mit dem Mittelfinger. Ich finde für Tourenfahrer / Hobbyrennfahrer (Marathon / CC) ist das vollkommen ok. Wer viel/vorwiegend/schnell bergabfährt sollte sich aufjedenfall einen Finger angewöhnen. 

Egal welche Vorlieben man hat, man sollte die Hebelstellung - die oben auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist, Bremshebel innen(!) von den Schalthebeln - aufjedenfall mal 5-10 Touren vorurteilsfrei ausprobieren. Das ganze auch nicht nur halbherzig, sondern wirklich die Hebel so montieren, dass die Fingerspitze ganz außen ist. Wer sich nach den 5-10 Touren mit zwei Fingern immernoch wohler fühlt soll weiter mit zwei Fingern an der Bremse fahren. 



grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJerwain (10. April 2011)

Klar ist das Geschmackssache, aber es gibt ein "besser" und ein "schlechter".
Hat man nur einen Finger an der Bremse, hat man immernoch 4 Finger am Lenker.
Ich weiß nicht von wem das Beispiel kommt, aber sucht euch mal einen Besen und eine andere Person: Haltet den Besen mit 4 Fingern (-> ein Finger an der Bremse) und der andere soll ihn euch aus der Hand reißen. Im zweiten Versuch haltet ihr den Besen nur mit 3 Fingern (-> 2 Finger an der Bremse). Wieder wird euch der Besen entrissen. Ihr werdet merken, dass ihr in Versuch 1 den Besen bzw. in der Praxis dann den Lenker viel sicherer in der Hand habt, und das ist v.a. beim Downhill essentiell. Bei meinem alten Giant habe ich nachwievor 2 Finger an der Bremse, aber das liegt schlicht und einfach daran, dass man die nötige Kraft mit einem Finger nicht hat. Beim neuen Cube mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen geht das mitm gebrochenen kleinen Finger


----------



## jan84 (10. April 2011)

besser vs. schlechter ist aber nicht richtig vs. falsch. 

Und jenachdem was der einzelne fährt hat man durch einen vs. zwei finger schlichtweg keinen praktischen Vorteil, weil die Mehrkraft einfach nicht nötig ist. Hier muss man dann auch nicht krampfhaft versuchen "Missionierungsarbeit" zu leisten . 

grüße,
Jan - einfingerbremser


----------



## MrJerwain (10. April 2011)

Hatte ich ja auch nicht behauptet 

Klar kommts auf den eigenen Fahrstil an, aber in dem Thread gehts ja um Downhill, und das definiert sich für mich relativ eindeutig. Und im Downhill ist es nun mal essentiell den Lenker sicher in der Hand zu haben, und ich denke das ist relativ klar, dass man mit 4 Fingern am Lenker mehr Sicherheit hat.
Das ist im Endeffekt wie die Helmdiskussion. Mit Helm fährt man sicherer, das ist hoffentlich jedem klar, trotzdem gibts Leute die trotzdem ohne fahren.
Genauso fährt man mit 4 Fingern am Lenker auch "sicherer", weil man jenen fester in der Hand hat, trotzdem scheint es Leute zu geben, die trotzdem nur mit 3 Fingern fahren. Will ich auch keinem verbieten, suum quoque.


----------



## jan84 (10. April 2011)

Gut der geht auf meine Kappe, ich hatte das "Downhill" im Threadtitel nichtmehr im Kopf, habe verallgemeinert. 

DH => 1 Finger => keine Diskussion . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## David92 (11. April 2011)

Zeigefinger


----------



## kaktusbiker (13. April 2011)

> Zeigefinger.
> 
> In Maribor und Schladming auch öfter mit dem Gesicht.



@k.nickl:   ist das da echt dermaßen übel?


----------



## oBATMANo (13. April 2011)

In Dland gibts nichts vergleichbares dazu.
Bad Wildbad ist zwar sehr ruppig, aber auch recht kurz und eher flach.
Todtnau ist länger aber auch eher flach.

Schladming dagegen ist vom Start weg recht steil und wird zum Ziel hin immer steiler. Dazu gibt es sehr wenig Stellen bei denen man es einfach mal laufen lassen kann. Viele enge Kehren usw.


----------



## xc90 (13. April 2011)

spooky_biker schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gibt es hier ein richtig und falsch.  Aber rede dir ruhig deine grottige Fahrtechnik schön.  Und wenns dir Spaß macht, darfste sogar mit 4 Fingern bremsen.




Danke, aber ein Finger pro Bremse reicht mir persönlich völlig aus


----------



## hannsworscht (15. April 2011)

Stets ein Finger am Rücktritt oder halt in´n Speichen...

Aber, kleine Zusatzfrage zu DH: Finger ständig am Hebel, oder auch mal zurück zum Lenker? Zur Entspannung/Wechselbelastung?
Also mir brummen die Unterarme, dass ich weder Lenker sicher halten, noch sicher bremsen kann... und da bin grad erst die Startrampe runter... Wie machen das die ganzen DH WC Cracknigger? Ja, türlich, mein Fitnesslevel dürfte unten sein..im Keller, neben dem angestaubten XC-Wiesel. Bremshebel runter, Ellbogen hoch? Versuch ich; aber die WC-Nasen hängen irgendwie lockerer an ihrem Bock. Z.B. fahrn die ja auch ihren Sattel relativ hoch (im Vgl. zum Dirtbike), gibt sogar extra für Schlamm welche, damit die mit´m Bobbes nich ausgleiten, wenn´se sich ma in aller Ruhe niederlassen...? Ich wüsste nich, wann ich mich bei dem ganzen Gehämmere mal setzen sollte...? Also locker lassen an Bremse oder Lenker fühlt sich bei mir sofort unsicher an. Kommt das mit der Zeit/Erfahrung/Übung?

Oder mach ich mir Spinat in'n Flaschenhalter, kann ich auch wie Popeye wieder Starrgabel fahrn.


----------



## jan84 (15. April 2011)

Kommt mit der Zeit. Zum einen wirst du besser trainiert, zum anderen fährst du mit mehr Routine wesentlich weniger verkrampft. Mehr Geschwindigkeit bringt teilweise auch nochmal mehr Entspannung. Richtig abgestimmtes Fahrwerk hab ich jetzt mal vorausgesetzt.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rubberfresh (15. April 2011)

@ hannsworscht
probiers mal mit unterarmtraining. das bringt sehr viel, zumindest hat es das bei mir. da kannst dann tagelang bremsen und fahren ohne was zu spühren
und kommt natürlich drauf an wie oft du fährst...


----------



## flokator (16. April 2011)

Bisher immer mit 2 Fingern aber da stößt man auch schnell an seine Grenzen , durfte ich schmerzlich erfahren Gap -> innen Anlieger , mit 2 Fingern gebremst und das Rad stand quer (-> Purzelbaum )  So eingestellt das ich nur noch einen benutzen muss ist evtl. gesünder


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. April 2011)

Normalerweise ein Finger absolut ausreichend.
Bei ungewohnt langen Abfahrten nehme ich bei Bedarf auch mal den Mittelfinger zur Hilfe.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. April 2011)

jap, immer ein Finger, mehr wird ned gebraucht


----------



## oleschool (19. April 2011)

Servus,

xt dual control 2 zeigefinger und mittelfinger

avid xx r zeigefinger

grüsse
robert


----------



## hannsworscht (19. April 2011)

@jan und rubberfresh: Danke für die Tipps



jan84 schrieb:


> Kommt mit der Zeit. Zum einen wirst du besser trainiert, zum anderen fährst du mit mehr Routine wesentlich weniger verkrampft. Mehr Geschwindigkeit bringt teilweise auch nochmal mehr Entspannung. Richtig abgestimmtes Fahrwerk hab ich jetzt mal vorausgesetzt.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Übung bringt Routine, und Geschwindigkeit bringt (meistens) Sicherheit
zum Fahrwerk: Federhärte/Sag sollte ok sein, Druckstufe gibt´s bei meinem (älteren) Zeug nich wirklich, bei der Zugstufe bin ich noch unsicher: was man an "Ausfederschlägen" wegdämpft, muss man halt beim Springen/Abziehen/"Leichtmachen" wieder mehr am Lenker ziehen/reißen. Also besser agil oder Sofaruhe?



> Unterarmtraining



Kannste was Spezielles empfehlen? Ich mach beim Autofahren mit solchen "Handdrückfedern/-gummiringen" rum, oder versuch mit Einarmhantel "(Moped-)Gasgeben" und "Wackeln im Handgelenk". Oder einfach nur Klimmzüge?

Danke und Grüße

Hannes, das Würstchen


----------



## Dirty Rufus (19. April 2011)

Ein Finger für Gustav M mit 210/190er  Scheiben


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (19. April 2011)

XT mit 160er Scheibe am HT nur einen.
Allerding den Stefan Effenberg Gedächnisfinger

VG


----------



## PaulchenPanther (25. April 2011)

habe bisher auch mit 2 fingern gebremst, aus unwissenheit...bis jetzt. wirklich sicher hatte ich dabei meinen lenker allerdings nie in der hand, bei heftigen downhills bekomme ich immer richtige krämpfe in den händen und muß höllisch aufpassen daß der lenker auch in meinen händen bleibt.
allerdings liegen meine bremshebel nicht weit genug innen am lenker daß ich mit dem zeigefinger das ende des hebels bedienen kann und habe keine möglichkeit sie weiter innen zu platzieren wegen der LX schalthebel die innen liegen. habt ihr die schalthebel zwischen griff und bremshebel oder griff-bremshebel-schalthebel?

ich muß dazu sagen daß ich mein bike vom bikepalast salzburg habe, telefonisch bestellt weil zu der zeit nirgends verfügbar. sie hatten aber ne andre ausführung und ich ließ mir andre bremse drauf montieren. kann es sein daß die das falsch montiert haben? ich war damals blutiger anfänger, kam in den shop, wurde wie luft behandelt, bike wurde mir hingestellt und zur kasse gebeten. keine beratung, nix wurde eingestellt und im nachhinein stellte ich fest daß der vorbau nicht korrekt angeschraubt war, falsche bremsscheiben drauf usw. ich war ganz verwundert als ein freund in nem andren shop in wien ein bike gekauft hat und dort top beraten wurde, sie alles auf sein gewicht/größe eingestellt haben usw. aber nun gut, das ist jetzt off topic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulchenPanther (25. April 2011)

rubberfresh schrieb:


> @ hannsworscht
> probiers mal mit unterarmtraining. das bringt sehr viel, zumindest hat es das bei mir. da kannst dann tagelang bremsen und fahren ohne was zu spühren
> und kommt natürlich drauf an wie oft du fährst...



also kräftig wixen


----------



## Philipp931 (25. April 2011)

Ich musste aber auch mal zeitweise mit 3 Fingern zugreifen. -.-
Da war ich dann mit den 2.4 Nobby Nics und einer 160 Magura Julie unterwegs.


----------



## Matrahari (25. April 2011)

Links: Zeigefinder  
Rechts: Zeige- und Mittelfinger

Rechts  ist der Hebel ganz weit drausen und die Griffweite lässt sich nicht mehr  verstellen, Verstellschraube kaputt...wahrscheinlich am Ende des  Gewindes und sitzt jetzt irgendwie fest.


----------



## Der Physiker (25. April 2011)

An beiden Händen Zeigefinger. Wenn mehr gebraucht wird ist der Arm oder die Bremse zu schwach.


----------



## cbtp (25. April 2011)

ich hab anfangs immer mit zwei Finger gebremst, und hab mir das aber abgewöhnen können; u.a. auch dadurch indem ich die Bremshebel viel waagrechter und nach viel weiter nach innen verstellt habe. Ist auch viel besser, weil man die bessere Kontrolle über das Bike auch sofort selbst merkt und auch viel flüssiger fahren (z.B. vorallem bei Anlieger) und springen kann! Ist zumindest mir so gegangen ... 

Mittlerweile bremse ich jetzt beim Freerider auch nur mehr mit den Zeigefinger; ab und zu noch auf der linken Seite mit beiden.

Beim Stadtrad (V-Brakes) bremse ich auch links mit 2 und rechts mit einem. Allerdings hab ich da die Bremshebel seitenvertauscht. 

BMX bin ich Brakeless


----------



## jan84 (26. April 2011)

Philipp931 schrieb:


> Ich musste aber auch mal zeitweise mit 3 Fingern zugreifen. -.-
> Da war ich dann mit den 2.4 Nobby Nics und einer 160 Magura Julie unterwegs.



Dann waren da entweder Scheibe/Beläge verölt oder die Bremstechnik war ungünstig (Schleifbremsung ggf. vermeidbar). Hatte mit der alten (!) Julie vor einigen Jahren quasi nie Probleme. Hatte da aber meistens noch mit zwei Fingern gebremst. 



> zum Fahrwerk: Federhärte/Sag sollte ok sein, Druckstufe gibt´s bei meinem (älteren) Zeug nich wirklich, bei der Zugstufe bin ich noch unsicher: was man an "Ausfederschlägen" wegdämpft, muss man halt beim Springen/Abziehen/"Leichtmachen" wieder mehr am Lenker ziehen/reißen. Also besser agil oder Sofaruhe?


Ist Geschmackssache. Ich bevorzuge wenig Zugstufendämpfung, also ein relativ schnelles Ausfedern. Sollte halt schnell genug sein, dass du bei vielen schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen nicht im Federweg versinkst und dadurch die Gabel "verhärtest". Wenn die Zugstufe zu schnell ist merkt mans idR ziemlich schnell daran, dass man deutlich weniger Grip hat.
Wichtig ist hier halt rumprobieren & sein Fahrrad kennenlernen. Man sollte - wenns einem auch aufs Tempo ankommt - auch nicht ein Fahrwerkssetup als "das Beste" betrachten. Das Optimum liegt je nach Strecke, Streckenzustand, Reifen, Reifendruck, Temperatur, etc. woanders.  


grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp931 (26. April 2011)

Wie kann ich die Scheibe entölen?
Leichte schwarze Schlieren sind auf der Scheibe, aber eigentlich kann es doch nicht daran liegen. Ich denke eher, dass die Kombination mit breiten Reifen und 160er Scheibenbremse auf leichter Downhillstrecke ungünstig war.

Lg Philipp


----------



## DFG (26. April 2011)

Lang lebe das Dogma vom Einfingerbremsheld........
Alles Rentner oder warum seit ihr so unflexibel?


----------



## Der Physiker (26. April 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Lang lebe das Dogma vom Einfingerbremsheld........
> Alles Rentner oder warum seit ihr so unflexibel?



In meinem Fall: weil ich alle anderen Finger brauche, um mich am Lenker festzuhalten, sonst fall ich vom Rad.


----------



## wogru (26. April 2011)

Ich habe Rücktritt !!
Für die Jüngeren unter euch, das ist wenn man rückwärts tritt und Widerstand spürt, da wird das Bike dann langsamer


----------



## jan84 (27. April 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Lang lebe das Dogma vom Einfingerbremsheld........
> Alles Rentner oder warum seit ihr so unflexibel?



Weil ich die V-Brake überwunden habe und mich festhalten muss, um nicht äußerst flexible bewegungen ohne Fahrrad auszuführen...


----------



## Felix_2302 (27. April 2011)

Fahre einen Finger bei Louise Bat 200/200

Bin eben ne längere Abfahrt bewusst mit zwei Fingern gefahren... Bin deutlich unsicherer gefahren...


----------



## Souljahs (11. Mai 2011)

ich habe hydraulische felgenbremsen von magura, sind die geeignet für downhill? ich brauch jedenfalls mehr als 1 finger zum bremsen. kann man da was einstellen?


----------



## hannsworscht (11. Mai 2011)

Souljahs schrieb:


> ich habe hydraulische felgenbremsen von magura, sind die geeignet für downhill? ich brauch jedenfalls mehr als 1 finger zum bremsen. kann man da was einstellen?


HS 33?

Wer bremst verliert. Und ich dachte, Steve Peat (fuhr bisher CC-Scheiben) wäre der einzige mit´ner 2012er Black Box Boxxer WC mit Cantisockeln... Oder anders gefragt: Was verstehst du unter Downhill?

Richtige DH-Checker fahren kaum Bremse, tiefe Front, straffes Setup und richtig hohen Sattel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=player_embedded#at=33 (PS: man bewundere diese längst vergessene Fahrtechnik: Bremsen NACH der Kurve, dafür umso härter. PPS: Lenkerhörnchen, Flaschenhalter und weiches Brötchen im Kopf haben sich nicht durchgesetzt)

Pizzateller-Handanker werden total überschätzt und nehmen nur den Flow [ame="http://vimeo.com/21034147"]BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo[/ame] (PS: bei dem weichen Brötchen bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher)

Nichts für ungut. Ride on. Der Fahrer (und verantwortungsvoller Heldenmut) macht mehr aus, als das Material.


----------



## hannsworscht (11. Mai 2011)

doppelmoppel


----------



## hannsworscht (11. Mai 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich habe Rücktritt !!
> Für die Jüngeren unter euch, das ist wenn man rückwärts tritt und Widerstand spürt, da wird das Bike dann langsamer



Damit haben Sie das offizielle UCI-Reglement erfüllt, und sind vom BDR nach Gera eingeladen [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8hXw85ZorI&feature=related"]YouTube        - RÃ¼cktrittrennen[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Souljahs (11. Mai 2011)

ich bin noch ein totaler tehnik-noob und hab nur die häfte verstanden was du geschrieben hast. das video ist aber super 
ich werd demnächst mal ein foto von meinem bike hier reinstellen, dann könnt ihr mir vllt sagen, ob es überhaupt für downhill geeignet ist. und die trail die ich letzte woche gefahren bin war so steil, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die einer fährt ohne zu bremsen..


----------

